
Windows Accessibility Tools, for Hackers Too? - zelon88
https://www.honestrepair.net/index.php/2018/08/26/windows-accessibility-tools-for-hackers-too/
======
zelon88
Also on Github...

[https://github.com/zelon88/Accessibility-Tools-utilmon-
Defen...](https://github.com/zelon88/Accessibility-Tools-utilmon-Defender)

